# MOVED: Personal stories LGBT conception stories for our babies/toddlers and kids...



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

This topic has been moved to LGBT Pregnancy & Parenting.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180753.0


----------

